# 2-3 Arko linebred puppy



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is a short video of a 7 week old puppy from a line breeding we did on my old Arko. The two women chatting in the background are one of our interns and a visitor who was at the kennel today while we were training
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph5LIskYu78


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice pup. Now Michael Murphy has some questions about his civil drive and levels of aggression.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Nice pup. Now Michael Murphy has some questions about his civil drive and levels of aggression.


HE can wait about two years and I can tell him.:-D


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful pup


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Larry Krohn said:


> Beautiful pup


Thanks Larry. He's gonna be a really nice working dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

nice puppy Mike...what is the breeding?


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> nice puppy Mike...what is the breeding?


An Arko X Miley male bred to a Carlos X Brook (Arko daughter) female. You saw the mother to this puppy when you were here a few years ago, at that time she was a puppy herself.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> An Arko X Miley male bred to a Carlos X Brook (Arko daughter) female. You saw the mother to this puppy when you were here a few years ago, at that time she was a puppy herself.


Very cool..Hope they turn out real nice for you...


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome genetics and a very nice pup!!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Very cool..Hope they turn out real nice for you...


Thanks, all of the males are already sold, I am going to keep one female back here for breeding, and will sell the other two.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> Nice pup. Now Michael Murphy has some questions about his civil drive and levels of aggression.


lol, but you could get some frozen of arko and dog some line breeding yourself with one of your boy daughters, and then sell one to somebody that likes civil aggression :-\"


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

^ do*

how consistent was the litter Mike? that pup looks like its got a strong grip


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> ^ do*
> 
> how consistent was the litter Mike? that pup looks like its got a strong grip


That pup has a super grip, the whole litter was pretty nice, one puppy was much better than the one in this video.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

That is a nice pup!


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

I find your breeding program incredible. I hope you're still around 5 years from now when I'll be ready for my next dog. I'm guessing there is a wait list. How long is it if you don't mind me asking? I would be looking for a dog that would be of KNPV quality that wouldnt have to be kennel kept. Did that make since?


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Mike. I remember Miley, but I've not seen or heard much about her. I liked her pedigree. How did she turn out (character, hunt drive, grips, confidence, nerves....?) How do you like her as a brood bitch and does she produce your "type" of dog or what you look for in a dog/pup/whatever? Hope all is well down there.


----------

